# Berlin Staatsoper - La Boheme - June 1921



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

On June 28, 1921, Richard Tauber sang Rodolfo in La Bohème at the Berlin Staatsoper under the direction of Leo Blech. I wonder if anyone can tell me who sang Mimi? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not absolutely sure, but off the top of my head... Meta Seinemeyer... or Gitta Alpar


----------



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for that suggestion, however, I can't seem to find any information or source. For some reason, the usual suspects of the day, Rethberg and Lehmann, came to mind but I can't find any information towards that either. I wrote to a friend in Berlin who has some access to the Staatsoper archives but haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

well what I do know for sure, is that Leo Blech was the conductor of this performance.


----------



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> well what I do know for sure, is that Leo Blech was the conductor of this performance.


Definitely !


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

oh sorry; I just realized that you did mention Blech in the original posting of the thread! duh, sorry...


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.richard-tauber.de/2011/05/programmheft-la-boheme-staatsoper-berlin/


----------



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

schigolch said:


> http://www.richard-tauber.de/2011/05/programmheft-la-boheme-staatsoper-berlin/


This is the link that got me started on this particular search. Here is what it says:

Programmheft der Bohème, aus den zwanziger Jahren. 
_Program of the Boheme, from the twenties_.
Mit Artikeln zu, und Fotografien von Tauber, Gitta Alpar, Michael Bohnen, Georg Szell, Leo Blech und vielen mehr.
_With articles, and photographs of Tauber, Gitta Alpar, Michael Bohnen, Georg Szell, Leo Blech, and many more._
Download als hochauflösende PDF-Datei
_Download a high resolution PDF file_
Nicht gefunden
_Not found._
Keine Seite gefunden. Etwas anderes Suchen?
_ No pages found. New search?_

I am inclined to go with Gitta Alpar as Ballo suggested but I would really appreciate a more specific source.
Thanks again.


----------

